# Where did jas chemicals go ??



## mr. ya-di-da (Apr 6, 2011)

i dont see JAS in the sponsor forums..


----------



## jmr79x (Apr 6, 2011)

I was wondering the same thing....


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (Apr 6, 2011)

jmr79x said:


> I was wondering the same thing....


 
did you get your order ??


----------



## jmr79x (Apr 6, 2011)

Not yet, Im expecting it tomorrow or friday.. I received the tracking number already.. Just weird how JAS disappeared from the sponsor forum


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (Apr 6, 2011)

jmr79x said:


> Not yet, Im expecting it tomorrow or friday.. I received the tracking number already.. Just weird how JAS disappeared from the sponsor forum


 
yeah...i thought so also...well that sucks.. glad to hear you got your order..hopefully they will be back on here.


----------



## usergear (Jul 18, 2011)

they ripped me off


----------



## usergear (Jul 18, 2011)

was lucky Paypal returned my payment


----------



## usergear (Jul 18, 2011)

there web site has been down


----------



## usergear (Jul 18, 2011)

Their stuff was crap .... I ended up getting partial order 3 months later of clen


----------



## usergear (Jul 18, 2011)

was 200 mcg per ml


----------



## usergear (Jul 18, 2011)

could take 3 mls with no shakes or any thing


----------



## usergear (Jul 18, 2011)

it was like coloured rubbing alcohol


----------

